# 3.2 from germany



## DasAuTTo (May 17, 2021)

Hello from germany! Ever since the german TTfaq forum closed I searched for an alternative because there aren't too many forums where people don't just bring their car to the dealership for work.
This MK1 TT is my first car and was bought back in 2017. Really enjoy driving it and of the course the looks 
Mods are the original Pole Positions (incredible find!), TT RS calipers in the fron, H&R sway bar front and rear, KW V2 suspension, BBS RS2 wheels with spacers, front wishbone mod to old model. And some mods in the interior... Seeing the rust on the underside really hurt me so I completely restored all suspension parts with powdercoating and new bushings+bearings. Car drives better than new and that isn't even an overstatement 









Rare, color matching original Pole Position seats (console is made new for taller people  )









Newest mod:


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Good looking car with well considered upgrades 
Plus, painted the requisite German silver.. ++

Willkommen! (hint: don't wait 7 more months between posts )


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Willkommen im Forum!

Nur zur Info: Es gibt noch ein anderes deutsches TT Forum, das gar nicht so schlecht ist, nämlich www.tts-freunde.de/forum/

Sie scheinen einige gute lokale Informationen zu haben, zumindest für den Mk2. Aber vielleicht ist es auch für Sie interessant, falls sie Informationen für Ihren Mk1 haben.

Wo in Deutschland befinden Sie sich?


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Welcome  great looking car


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁looks well 😎


----------



## DasAuTTo (May 17, 2021)

Thank you all!



SwissJetPilot said:


> Wo in Deutschland befinden Sie sich?


Ganz im Süden, Bodensee 

TTS Forum kenne ich, die Leute sind echt nett, aber gerade zum MK1 gibt es nicht so viele Infos bzw. Leute die selbst an den Autos bauen


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Ah, okay. Ich war mir nicht sicher, ob sie auch den Mk1 unterstützen  Du wirst hier viele Mk1-Besitzer finden, du wirst also sehr willkommen sein. 

Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## Ludde (Jul 11, 2021)

DasAuTTo said:


> Hello from germany! Ever since the german TTfaq forum closed I searched for an alternative because there aren't too many forums where people don't just bring their car to the dealership for work.
> This MK1 TT is my first car and was bought back in 2017. Really enjoy driving it and of the course the looks
> Mods are the original Pole Positions (incredible find!), TT RS calipers in the fron, H&R sway bar front and rear, KW V2 suspension, BBS RS2 wheels with spacers, front wishbone mod to old model. And some mods in the interior... Seeing the rust on the underside really hurt me so I completely restored all suspension parts with powdercoating and new bushings+bearings. Car drives better than new and that isn't even an overstatement
> View attachment 479873
> ...


Wow welcome! Hopefully one day my 3,2 will look as good as that! Just curious, what size spacers are you running? I haven't really found anyone with the RS2 wheels and spacers specs.


----------



## DasAuTTo (May 17, 2021)

Ludde said:


> Wow welcome! Hopefully one day my 3,2 will look as good as that! Just curious, what size spacers are you running? I haven't really found anyone with the RS2 wheels and spacers specs.


Sorry for the late reply...
Front 15mm each side, rear 20mm.
Works perfectly and looks good - in Germany it has also passed the TÜV


----------

